# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Doctor Doom Really Should Have Just Given Luke Cage His Money

## CBR News

In CSBG's latest spotlight on "bad" superhero fights, learn what happened when Luke Cage tried to get back money owed to him by Dr. Doom.


_Full article here._

----------

